# 2015 babies?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone got any plans for a 2015 baby or mares bred?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have plans for a 2015 baby... Mare should be coming into heat in another week or two. So far she has taken on the first cycle and the baby will be mine for raising and training as my personal horse. Finally getting my finder's fee reward for finding both the mare and stallion for my mom 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Got any pics Sunny? 

I bred my mare on may 31st (aqha sorrel mare ith doc I Lena on her papers) to a seal brown leopard Appaloosa stallion. Stallion doesn't have papers BUT is very consistent in throwing babies strong in the areas the mare lacks conformationally. As well as being known for great temperaments. Baby is gonna be trained as a kids horse/drill horse/open show horse and probably sold to a child. Or at least I hope!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My mare 









The stud


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, I have pictures lol

The mare:









The stallion:









The mare REALLY fades in the sun, she is tested Ee aa so she is a true black. My sisters color tested her because they were convinced that the mare was a black bay or something else because she never really LOOKED like a black all year long and only after the test results did they drop the argument on what her color was 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

So either a black or a sorrel for you! I wish I could get the stallion I bred too color tested. They say he threw a dun once but I think the mare got with a seperate stud because he isn't dun and neither is the mare. But I just want a spotty baby!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> So either a black or a sorrel for you! I wish I could get the stallion I bred too color tested. They say he threw a dun once but I think the mare got with a seperate stud because he isn't dun and neither is the mare. But I just want a spotty baby!


I think on another thread Sunny said that that stud tested EEaa, so he can only throw black.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think on another thread Sunny said that that stud tested EEaa, so he can only throw black.


Yep, that is correct 
Mare is Ee aa and stallion is EE aa, I will get either Ee aa or EE aa with a guess at gender and markings lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We're hoping for a 2015 foal, if the mare takes, but the only other time she has ran with a stallion she didn't take. It's a different stallion and she seems to like him better then the other one.

They are both registered UK Shetland ponies, both around 39" and both Chestnut tobinano.
The sire is only 2 so we are just seeing what produces before we invest a lot of money in licensing him as a stallion. Even though he is only 2 he has already proven himself in the show ring and has a fantastic temperament so will probably be a dream to work with when he is old enough to back to ride. Gayle the mare has a superb temperament and is the most fantastic childrens pony. They both have really good conformation and movement as well as fantastic pedigrees.

This is the mum to be hopefully Pund Gayle she is 6 this year and the photos were both taken last year:

















The hopeful sire to be Bydance Picasso, the photos again were taken last year so he was only a yearling:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Unless I opt for embryo transfer there will be no more foalies for me, not risking dee again after her traumatic foaling. Besides, the insurance has written off anything to do with pregnancy or foaling...boo! Tempted to put her to Glocks Johnson but it would have the be ET so very ££££


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Yep, I have pictures lol
> 
> The mare:
> 
> ...


SunnyDraco who is your mare? She looks a ton like my mare and I'm curious if they are related. Love the stallion.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> SunnyDraco who is your mare? She looks a ton like my mare and I'm curious if they are related. Love the stallion.


Her pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/mystk+dreamer

She has a paternal bother that has competed and finished strong in the Tevis endurance race with a junior rider 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yup I got my Mustang mare Colly bred for a 2015 foal to a QH stallion.  She was confirmed in foal by palpation yesterday as my vet doesnt have an ultrasound  But on the bright side she is approx. 56 days along! 

Mom-to-be (Colorado's Ace of Spades) aka Colly:


















Daddy-to-be (HH Remingtons Blue) aka Remi:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you hoping for a colorful baby dani? Looks like you have the chance!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes im hoping so there is a 12.5% chance do a bay, bay dun, black, smoky black, grullo, smoky grullo, buckskin, dun, and dunskin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill cross my fingers for you!! I'm hoping for anything with spots from my cross lol


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

despite being told by several breeders that I should breed my mare again, I am currently at my max for horses, so breeding again would mean selling one, and I like them all too much. Unless I can suddenly afford an acreage, breeding her again will have to wait.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I have plans to breed both girls this month (but hesitated to say anything, lest I jinx myself). They are going to be AI'd, and I take them in on the 16th. Both foals will be trail horses (if not for my daughter to rodeo/ parade on), replacing Vana (19 year old mare) and Rockstar (25 year old QH gelding). If she takes, this will be Vana's last foal, as she has earned her broodmare retirement after 12 (again "if") foals. The stallion, Rawhide Dunnit, son of Rawhides Slvr Bullet, is just starting his show career, and is smaller than both mares, but I feel he compliments their build to where they can hold a good-sized adult. I researched bloodlines for the last year to find a stud I was finally 100% happy with. I am nervous/ excited to see what the next year will bring. Lexi has already been geneticly tested (Impressive), and is N/N on all account. Vana will be tested, and both will be color coat & pattern tested. Rawhide is NN on all tests and is homozygous black, so my choices are grulla, bay or black, depending on mare test results, and patttern will be a guessing game as well. First mare is Vana, second, Lexi, and then Rawhide.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ok, sorry the second post... here is Vana... the above two are Lexi and Rawhide.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

ohhh the stallion is gorgeous!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Her pedigree: Mystk Dreamer Arabian
> 
> She has a paternal bother that has competed and finished strong in the Tevis endurance race with a junior rider
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! Yes they have similar pedigrees back to Bey Shah and Bask. She is lovely!


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Just bred our Bashkir Curly to an Andalusian stallion. Hoping for a hypoallergenic foal to be performance horse, youth IALHA mount, pony club for my daughter and trail horse for my allergic husband.








Our Curly mare Hippie. Sweetest horse in the world. Super mover and Curly lines back to the Dameles in Nevada who started the breed.









Andalusian stallion Arman LFA. He's got an impressive show record... Canadian Nationals- 
National Champion Andalusian Dressage Suitability Junior Horse
National Champion Andalusian/ Half Andalusian English Pleasure Junior Horse
National Champion Andalusian/ Half Andalusian Western Pleasure Junior Horse
National Champion Andalusian Western Pleasure Open
Top 5 Andalusian Dressage Suitability Open
2010 Canadian National Open High Point Rider 

Hoping baby gets the best of both worlds! Preg check on the 16th so fingers crossed!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Daisy (Sayitwithflowers) was bred via AI to Peyton (VS Code Blue) on April 6 for an early March 2015 foal.

I am very excited about this cross, hoping to get a wicked legged pleasure baby.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are pics of Daisy and Peyton..


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I've always looooved all colts by vital signs are good! Your sooo lucky to get to breed to one! Wish I could lol


----------



## devotedbrowneyez (Jun 6, 2014)

Question: We have an opportunity to move our horses to a nicer boarding facility with awesome turn out pastures, foaling stall, onsite vet tech and several other amenities but I wasn't sure if it would be safe to move our "possibly" pregnant mare...we did AI on May 28th/29th and are confirming if she took on June 13th. She trailers fine and has been a show horse most of her life (now 16), however she can be somewhat of a worrier at new locations but other times fine. In your personal and experienced opinions would it be safe to move her to a new barn? We are required to give a 30 days notice, so if we gave notice today We either move her in the next few days or wait out our 30 days and move her on the 1st.


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoping my mare takes. She was covered three times last week. 

Sire: Smart Flint Olena Quarter Horse

Dam: Justa Skippen Jess Quarter Horse

I don't have a photo of the stud off hand. He is a big sorrel that is more running built. Photo here is of the mare


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Browneyez I never had a problem trailering my mare. She was bred, brought home, taken back after 2 weeks to confirm, taken home again, then showed until she was 10 months bred and was just too big to wear the saddle.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 4-h kid that wants to show my mare. So is it all right that she is shown??? the 4-h season is over the end of october and by then she will be about 8 months along.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Like I said. I showed my mare until 10 months along.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I dropped my mare at the breeder yesterday afternoon. She will be bred to a naturally gaited jack and I hope I get the chrome and spots. 

Neither are registered and the reason I am breeding is my two riding mules are between 15 - 20 years old. Timing wise, this will be my next riding mule. 

Here is the jack (the red on his legs is scarlet oil, I have no idea what it is but the breeder uses it on him).

He is lighter boned that a lot of jacks which is wonderful for my heavy boned mare. He is about 14.2 hands, red roan with a blaze and mottling on his sheath. 

I don't have a great pic of my mare because I bought her pg and after the birth of her colt, all of my pics are of him! The last pic is of her.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Hippie was confirmed in foal! 2015 Curly/Andalusian foal. We are very excited 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I reaaaally wanna see that baby crafty!! In the future I'd looooove am Azteca (stock horse/Iberian) but ill be a lot farther in English riding than I am not


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

I love anything with Andalusian! I had a wonderful mare that was Andalusian/Percheron, registered Spanish Norman and Iberian WB. I also know a wonderful Azteca! We are super excited. Our mare Hippie is the sweetest thing on 4 hooves and I think we've got a fancy little baby on the way. This baby will be my daughters future performance horse. <3


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Have my one Mare confirmed in foal for early April baby She is a Bay Tobiano I showed & sire of baby is a Brown Pleasure Bred AQHA.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

There will be no foalie for me next year, unless I buy one. The younger mare was found to produce only small follicles that were being absorbed, and even with a shot would not come into a full heat. The older mare was diagnosed as pooling some urine, which could cause her to either not take or abort, so I have given up attempts for this year. Since she has had 11 live babies, she will be retired as a light trail horse. The younger mare has since been sold to someone who can fully break her, since I do not have the time. Severe set back in my plans...


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd revive this thread! How are all the prospective momma's doing??? Colly is at day 216 and getting big! I am so excited for March to get here!


----------



## FastDrawFlashy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello! 
I have been reading the forum for a while and thought it was time to post something! My trainer has kindly leased me a mare of hers, that I showed successfully (AQHA) a few years ago, to breed from. All being well this will be my new show horse for AQHA showing in Europe in years to come! Her name is This Chicks Smokin (pedigree: This Chicks Smokin Quarter Horse) and we have chosen the stallion Watch My Potential. 
His website: Double D Diamond Ranch - Watch My Potential - Bucking Bulls > Home

Trixie is due late March/early April 2015 and we are very excited and thankful for the opportunity to breed such a wonderful mare!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

FastDraw-- you know we need pictures of momma!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That stallion is gorgeous, FDF!! Do you have a pic of the mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

My 2015 Breeding, Obviously Diamond X Elvis White Diamond. The mare is a 20 year old Obvious granddaughter, Bunny bee Two, Two Eyed Jack, Otoe, Skipper W. Her maternal grand sire and grand dam were the two first horses I ever rode and showed. 6500.00 total investment to date!!! but the love I have for this baby is priceless


----------



## FastDrawFlashy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah sorry to you guys who have asked for pics of Trixie and I haven't replied! I will try and work out how to put pics up for you asap!


----------



## FastDrawFlashy (Nov 4, 2014)

Endurance and Drafty, here are pics of Trixie! (I hope they work haha!) She is an absolute baby doll and has points in WP, HUS, Hunt seat eq, horsemanhip, trail, showmanship and halter so we have out fingers crossed for a super all around prospect! 

Pleas excuse my riding in the first one, it was taken in 2011 and I hadn't been riding long! 
The other two photos were taken in the last few weeks and she is just shy of 200 days along now.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

FastDrawFlashy said:


> Endurance and Drafty, here are pics of Trixie! (I hope they work haha!) She is an absolute baby doll and has points in WP, HUS, Hunt seat eq, horsemanhip, trail, showmanship and halter so we have out fingers crossed for a super all around prospect!
> 
> Pleas excuse my riding in the first one, it was taken in 2011 and I hadn't been riding long!
> The other two photos were taken in the last few weeks and she is just shy of 200 days along now.


Ooooo I like her! Can't wait to see what she cooks up for you


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Providing she passes her 5 panel, my mare Luna will be bred May 2015 for a 2016 foal. Her maiden. 

Mare:
Cocoa Gun Starr Appaloosa











Stallion:
Mr Cool Hand Luke Appaloosa










Should make a nice AphC English show prospect. Will probably be brown, hopefully colored but we'll see. I plan on testing Luna for her LP status. Luke throws a lot of solids.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, I love this thread already ;-;

Drifting--That stallion is a hunk o.o Hot ****!


----------



## FastDrawFlashy (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Endurance! Don't worry there will be pictures! The stallion hasn't been promoted as much as some of the real popular ones but all his babies are really nice so fingers crossed!

Drifting - your mare is gorgeous! And the stallion is too; love his colouring! I always love working out the probably of the foal showing each of the possible coat patterns and appaloosa colour genetics are particularly interesting!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'm hoping she tests clean. I know she's N/N for HYPP but PSSM1 seems to be popping up in all sorts of bloodlines, so it's the one I'm mainly concerned over. 

Luke is awesome. That picture is from last fall, he's 18 this year and doesn't look a day over 6 years old. He's a grumpy old man though when he wants to be. But boy can he trot. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmZktBqwSxw

^ Old ad video from his prior home, but shows you his moves.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Drifting said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping she tests clean. I know she's N/N for HYPP but PSSM1 seems to be popping up in all sorts of bloodlines, so it's the one I'm mainly concerned over.
> 
> Luke is awesome. That picture is from last fall, he's 18 this year and doesn't look a day over 6 years old. He's a grumpy old man though when he wants to be. But boy can he trot.
> 
> ...


I do think horses in slower motion look cool but it would have been nice to see normal speed movement. Even the baby videos were slowed down a tad.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh like That Mr Cool hand Luke!! Very nice mover:shock:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I do think horses in slower motion look cool but it would have been nice to see normal speed movement. Even the baby videos were slowed down a tad.


Yeah, I believe it's to show the extension and sweep of his stride, especially for those looking for a HIH and HUS prospect. Though he jumps and drives too, or did many years ago. I've seen it in person though, he's just got a huge stride.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two mares due in 2015.

First up: 
PF Modern Universe (WC and WC producer) is in foal to the royally bred CHC Passion And Success for a June 1 foal. This should be an incredible foal in more ways than one,I'm so excited! Gender check shows 95% filly,and I'm also hoping Nova will pass on her tobiano gene.:wink:

Pf Modern Universe Saddlebred 
Chc Passion And Success Saddlebred


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

And my second:
American Saddlebred mare,Attache's Queen Of Hearts,is in foal to Friesian Stallion,Frans,for a mid June Georgian Grande foal. This foal will be an awesome sport horse prospect!

Attaches Queen of Hearts Saddlebred 
Frans Friesian


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Juno (Attache's Queen of Hearts) unfortunately showed open on her latest check,so she'll be going into training instead of growing a baby. We'll try again in the spring for a 2016 baby.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DS Magic's Royalty, SHIH Recerve Champion, has been bred to HG Esquire for a 2015 foal.

Magic:



Magic- # 181






HG Esquire, HG Esquire+ is a Multi-National winning, triple registered, Bay Sabino Sport Horse Stallion. Sired by a Bay el Bey/Khemosabi++++//
Registered AHA, SAHR, & AWS
ECAHS Certified 46.77% SWEEPSTAKES NOMINATED SIRE 
Sport Horse National Payback Stallion







I look forward to this much anticipated cross. Thanks to Denise Gainey for her professionalism and knowledge in making this happen .


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Super excited to announce that fingers crossed if everything goes well we'll have a 2015 foal.
Gayle is in the top photo and Casper is the one from the show, though it's from when he was a yearling (2013).
Pund Gayle - 39" liver chestnut and white mare, she's 7 this year and this is her first foal. She's never really been shown much, but she has a stunning temperament and is broken to ride and will be broken to drive in the future.
Bydance Picasso - 39" chestnut and white colt, he's only 3 this year so hasn't done anything work wise other then long reining though he will be broken to ride and drive in the future starting this summer. He has been shown a handful of times winning 1st in his class both time out as a yearling and he was champion foal the only time he was shown as a foal, with his dam winning overall champion and his full brother winning reserve overall champion at the same so.

The foal will be a purebred british shetland and will eventually be registered. It'll also be either chestnut or chestnut tobiano with very little to no chance of being mushroom though that would be a nice surprise. Most importantly it should have a fantastic temperament and do well in the show ring.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Our 2015 baby arrive 5/2. We love him!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about a foal from a planned breeding between my Paso Fino mare and my father in laws, Rocky stallion. Should have a foal on the ground late July Early August. Long awaited breeding.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well we just got our two colts on the ground 06-15-15. Both on the same day! A friend s mare had another one , same day as well. Three in one day and another about a week ago. Two years from now we are going to have a lot of fun. We had one bay, one paint and tow sorrels. All are QH. One of my mare is a paint QH bred to a sorrel stud. I was hoping for a sorrel and white paint but she came out a sorrel with a perfect star and one white back foot. Oh well maybe next time. Her half brother just turned 15 months old and he came out a paint stud colt and his sire was a sorrel. It just goes to show you never know what you are going to get. I am just glad they are doing good. Good luck to all.


----------

